# essen



## soplamocos

El verbo essen, en 2da y tercera persona singular de presente indicativo ¿es i*ss*t o i*ß*t? ¿O es lo mismo? En la gramática que estoy consultando aparece de las dos formas


----------



## Tonerl

ich _*„esse“*_
du *„isst“*
er, sie, es _*„isst“ *_
wir_* "essen"*_
ihr_* "esst"*_
sie/Sie_* "essen"*_

ich _*„aß“*_
du_* "aßest"*_
er/sie/es _*"aß"*_
wir _*"aßen"*_
ihr _*"aßt"*_
sie/Sie _*"aßen"*_

Espero que te ayude !?


----------



## anahiseri

Soplamocos:
la ortografía alemana es bastante coherente, sobre todo desde la reforma de hace unos años. La *ss* se pone cuando sigue vocal corta, la *ß* cuando la vocal es larga.
Eso es una regla fiable, siempre que distingas las vocales, claro . . . .


----------



## soplamocos

Danke (a ambos) ¿No es lo mismo entonces? Me sorprende mucho que la gramática que estoy usando tenga un error en un verbo que plantea como modelo.


----------



## anahiseri

no es un error, es que tras la reforma en cuestión vino una época de "inseguridad", quedan libros con ortografía a la antigua.


----------



## soplamocos

anahiseri said:


> no es un error, es que tras la reforma en cuestión vino una época de "inseguridad", quedan libros con ortografía a la antigua.



Muchas gracias. Lei que la reforma fue en 1996. Estos libros son justo de esa época. La gramática de 1994 y el libro de ejercicios complementario debe ser un poco posterior (no tiene fecha, pero en la portada dice "5ta edición revisada y adaptada según las nuevas normas de ortografía...")


----------

